# What watch does Tom Cruise have in Top Gun?



## niklasd

Hard to see from the pictures but perhaps someone knows...?


----------



## AAWATCHES

He wore different watches in the same scenes, there were a lot of errors in the filming...


----------



## Feyd

It was a PVD IWC Pilot's Chronograph mostly....

A very expensive watch for a naval pilot in the 80s LOL :-!


----------



## niklasd

Yes quite! )
Anybody got a better screendump from the movie?


----------



## StufflerMike

Google search led to a Porsche Design.


----------



## niklasd

Heard that to but have not got art.nr. or picture to confirm.
It seems more than one watch was in the movie.


----------



## v76

I'd go with Porsche Design as well ...


----------



## ecalzo

v76 said:


> I'd go with Porsche Design as well ...


me too...

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Watch_tom_cruise_wore_in_top_gun


----------



## craniotes

Feyd said:


> It was a PVD IWC Pilot's Chronograph mostly....
> 
> A very expensive watch for a naval pilot in the 80s LOL :-!


It was Porsche Design, but not from IWC. I believe that Orfina was the manufacturer of record at the time.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Beau8

Porsche Design by Orifina. The original owner, the pilot with the cameo role as kelly McGillis' beau, confirmed that he had the watch PV'D to give the watch a more tactical look. He loaned the watch to Tom Cruise when he didn't have an appropriate looking pilot's watch to wear on the set, cheers! ;-)


----------



## niklasd

Super info! Thanks for that, very interesting!!


----------



## beast619

Here's the same watch on EBAY. 
VINTAGE PORSCHE DESIGN ORFINA WATCH TOM CRUISE TOP GUN | eBay


----------



## niklasd

Looks very nice!
To bad about the size, 40mm is a bit to small for me..
The 44mm IWC Top Gun is first on my WTB list )


----------



## heb

I always thought, and still do, that it was a Le Jour chrono.

heb


----------



## niklasd

Thant one looks also great, what is the size on that one?


----------



## jimmy jones

If I recall correctly wasnt there a scene in a house that showed the watch pretty clearly?


----------



## Joemeek

Yeah, the: "You're the only family I got... I'm not gonna let you down, I promise" - scene with him and "Goose" after he f***ed up going below the hard-deck.


----------



## slicknickns

I could have sworn from watching this movie recently that he wore a Submariner or some Rolex Oyster


----------



## heb

slicknickns said:


> I could have sworn from watching this movie recently that he wore a Submariner or some Rolex Oyster


Might have been a remake.

heb


----------

